# My experience with BURT DAM



## DanAdelman

Just got back from an amazing trip to the dam. Last year was my first year trying for salmon. I hauled my boat up there 2x both for skunks. Heard about Burt Dam and decided to go against what most people said and give it a try. 

Just like last years trip everything worked out perfect. We found a place to stay that morning on the way up(which I don't recommend) and that worked out amazing. A buddy and I stayed in a bad ass house by ourselves for 45 each. The fishing license costs have gone up but still a relatively cheap trip.

Everyone says about how unethical people are up there, rude, combat fishing, blah blah blah... I would have to say from experience I have found this stigma to be the exact opposite. During my trips I would actually say the rude upper class people I talked to while out on my boat were put to shame by the people we met down at Burt. 

Now Some of the stuff you may hear is true. Yes a ton of fish = a ton of people... a ton of people = yes not all those people are going to be cool. But don't let that discourage ya. Yes you will be standing closer to someone fishing then you ever have before but dont be scared out of the 100 fisherman I could see I did not noticed one person being rude or ignorant to another. When a fish is on everyone around stops fishing and waits for that person. There is not an exception. I seen lines crossed on 3 maybe 4 occasions in 10 hours of fishing...

Well anyways I wanted to voice my opinion on this a bit because I continue to read negative reports etc.

If you are to stuck up to fish next to someone that you dont know then its not for you. If it will ruin your day to wait a few mins while someone lands a fish standing next to you...not for you. If you cant cast straight then its not for you. If you cant act polite and use common sense then yea stay away... Other then that I think everyone should go any chance they get...

Sat/Sun Report...Both days the same..
We had about 30 hookups each. Lots of loss fish. We did happen to get about 5 fish in that were snagged that were quickly released but tons of fun. We kept four legal fish and released a few legal males. Kept alot of eggs for steelhead this year going to try and drift fish more this winter. All fish caught on egg sacs. At the Wall...I lost a lot of fish the first day because my drag was too tight I kept pulling it away from them or straightening hooks but once I figured out what was wrong later in the second day I was slaying them...

Did see only one brown might be a little early. Also seen a few steel. I would recommend wearing glasses though because hooks can fly back. 

I will Post a pic or two after work anyone have questions feel free to ask...


----------



## DanAdelman




----------



## Nubber Chucker

Nice fish Dan! I'm headed there this Friday myself. Yeah, I agree with you, when you have that many people in one place your gonna find one bad apple. Overall I have had great experiences with the trips I've made there. It looks like you had a great time. Congrats, it's a blast isn't it?:bananapowerslide


----------



## jrsfish

Are those carp? Looks like some good fertilizer for the garden.


----------



## Kastmaster93

jrsfish said:


> Are those carp? Looks like some good fertilizer for the garden.


theyre king salmon....
but Dan, were you flyfishing or what?
kast


----------



## DanAdelman

jrsfish said:


> Are those carp? Looks like some good fertilizer for the garden.


that made me lol...You are obviously joking but still entertaining... I caught some last year and they were very tasty looking forward to another year of eating salmon all the time..

I haven't taken my fly rod out there yet. Don't really use it alot its a pretty cheap one. Don't have the money to start getting into fly fishing. I usually go gun ho with whatever i am involved with and that would get real costly...

Fish were caught on sacs of all colors tightlined on a small hook and small split shot...


----------



## Bucket Mouth

One of those fish is a brute. It looks like a kick ass trip. 

The fish look like they've been hanging out in the river awhile. Pretty dark coloring. Do you smoke all the meat?


----------



## DanAdelman

Bucket Mouth said:


> One of those fish is a brute. It looks like a kick ass trip.
> 
> The fish look like they've been hanging out in the river awhile. Pretty dark coloring. Do you smoke all the meat?


yes they are a little dark but in a few of the pics they are covered in mud and gravel from hauling out...We caught a couple that were a little nasty and they went back. I don't find it necessary to smoke them...I use a tastefully simply oil that is lemon flavored that with black pepper and grilled is amazing...
my buddy sent me this recipe havent tried it yet but he says its great...

Recipe:

* dash of lemon pepper
* chopped garlic
* little salt
* soy sauce (1/3 cup)
* couple tablespoons of brown sugar
* couple tablespoons of vegetable oil
* enough water to cover the fillets


----------



## Fishman

Wow, those are some darn nice fish. Is the river loaded with them? In the one picture theres a guy behind you landing one, and it looks like one is swimming at your feet or is that a stringer? Just curious, amazing fish!


----------



## Nubber Chucker

Just got back from the Dam today. The Kings are still in STRONG!!! I caught limits both days fished. The average was 28lbs. Seen a lot bigger than that jumping around. The Browns are in and saw a few taken. I talked with a few locals that said for the next couple months more are comming. While fishing, saw some really nice trout swimming around. Great time


----------



## DanAdelman

Fishman said:


> Wow, those are some darn nice fish. Is the river loaded with them? In the one picture theres a guy behind you landing one, and it looks like one is swimming at your feet or is that a stringer? Just curious, amazing fish!


stringer...but its not unusual for the fish to be swimming at your feet when they are in there thick...


----------

